# Bottom bracket cup removal



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

I've got an 04 TCR-1 with the FSA crankset. Does anyone know if a Shimano BB cup removal tool will work with the FSA BB cups??


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

thegood said:


> I've got an 04 TCR-1 with the FSA crankset. Does anyone know if a Shimano BB cup removal tool will work with the FSA BB cups??


Depends...is the BB an ISIS BB? When I changed over to ISIS, I had to buy a FSA tool and a 1/2" ratchet since my existing Shimano tool wouldn't work. Worked pretty in my TCX until I did a couple of muddy CX races then the BB died. So, I had to replace with Raceface, which looks to have better seals.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

thegood said:


> I've got an 04 TCR-1 with the FSA crankset. Does anyone know if a Shimano BB cup removal tool will work with the FSA BB cups??


For the ISIS version, the Shimano tool doesn't have enough clearance on the internal diameter. You need the FSA tool.


----------

